# HTC Wildfire



## Thorvaldson (1. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand eines? Kann man damit zufrieden sein? Vorteile - Nachteile?


----------



## hemanheman (10. Dezember 2010)

hello,

an das wildfire habe ich auch schon gedacht. leider bekommt man hier im forum, so wie ich bemerke, nicht immer eine antwort bin auch auf der suche nach einem handy, allerdings nach einem vertragsfreien. weißt du, ob man das wildfire auch ohne vertrag bekommt? beim iphone ist es doch so, dass es das nur in verbindung mit einem t-mobile vertrag gibt, oder? ist das beim htc ähnlich? telefoniere eigentlich recht wenig und möchte daher wieder eine prepaidkarte haben. beim recherchieren im inet bin hierauf gestoßen: http://www.blau.de/. was sagst du zu dem angebot? die karte an sich kostet nur knappe 10 euro und 10 euro startguthaben sind auch drauf. finde das klingt ganz ok. meinste das ist kompatibel mit dem wildfire?


----------



## -H-T-P- (30. Dezember 2010)

Wildfire habe ich nicht persönlich, aber kenne es gut.
Es ist ein Android-Einsteigerhandy. Soweit ich weiß mit Android 2.1 zur Zeit.
Für den normalen Gebrauch sehr zu Empfehlen. Navigation auch kein Problem 
Von dem Design und der Größe finde ich es auch gut. (Meine Meinung)

Nachteil:
Das Display. Es geht zwar, aber mal so gesagt: Man kann die Pixel einzeln zählen.

Ob man es ohne Vertrag bekommt?
- Sicher


----------

